# Topics > Unmanned vehicles > Manned vehicles >  PAL-V ONE, roadable aircraft, flying car, PAL-V EUROPE NV, Raamsdonksveer, Netherlands

## Airicist

Website - pal-v.com

youtube.com/PalVco

facebook.com/PALV.Flyingcar

twitter.com/PALV_flyingcar

linkedin.com/company/pal-v-europe-n.v.

instagram.com/palv.flyingcar

PAL-V on Wikipedia

CEO - Robert Dingemanse

----------


## Airicist

Flying Car - Pal-V One

Published on Apr 13, 2012

----------


## Airicist

PAL-V ease and safety

Published on Apr 21, 2016




> Fly-drive to an island, soar over that traffic jam, sail above water, create your own virtual bridge, cross that mountain range as freely as a bird. Ultimate freedom is now available for you. Go wherever you want to go whenever you feel like it and… fully enjoy what the PAL-V ONE offers. See how easy and safe this is!

----------


## Airicist

How a flying car Works, PAL V review

Published on Apr 26, 2016




> In this video about How a Flying Car Works, the team at PAL-V  you will see how simple it is to fly.
> 
> The video walks you through the design of the car, the simple conversion to aircraft and the simplicity and safety of the gyroplane design. At the end of the video you will know a lot more about how a flying car works.
> 
> The PAL V review video will also introduce you to the flight characteristics of the vehicle also, such as take off, slow flight, engine out and landing. All of the details you would expect if you wanted to know how a flying car works.
> 
> Take the time to watch the PAL-V review video, learn how a flying car works and contact us through our website www.pal-v.com if you have any questions and don't forget to like our video!

----------


## Airicist

PAL-V Flying Car - Introducing PAL-V

Published on Apr 26, 2016




> We are PAL-V, and we would like to introduce you to our prototype "flying car".
> This unique vehicle is called the PAL-V One, or the 'Personal Air and Land Vehicle', and It marks the start of a new era.
> 
> On the ground the vehicle drives like a sports car. Within minutes its rotor is unfolded and its tail is extended: then it is ready to take off thanks to the advanced gyrocopter technology.
> 
> With these successful test results it is proven that it is not only possible to build a flying car but also that it can be done within existing international rules for both flying and driving.
> 
> Having passed this important milestone the company is now inviting investors to join them in creating the future.
> 
> ...

----------


## Airicist

Flying car PAL-V flight review

Published on May 28, 2016




> PAL-V have a dedicated simulator which allows them to conduct a flying car review through development stages. Their sophisticated simulator allows them to review flight characteristics, stability and ease of use.
> 
> For more than a century man has dreamed of the freedom provided by a flying car. The ultimate vehicle to go wherever and whenever you want to, easily overcoming all sorts of barriers. Now you can leave home and fly-drive to almost any destination! Avoid traffic jams and cross lakes, fjords, rivers or mountain ranges like an eagle. Land on the other side and drive in your own vehicle to your final destination. In uncontrolled airspace you are in full command of your own time and destiny. This is what the PAL-V ONE is all about**: it combines within one vehicle the freedom and excitement of flying like a bird in the sky with the choice of driving with breathtaking performance on the roads and highways.
> 
> The launch of the PAL-V ONE marks a truly historic event: the birth of a new class of vehicles offering unprecedented freedom, adventure, flexibility and pleasure – all in one product!

----------


## Airicist

Flying car take off review | How to take off in a PAL V

Published on May 28, 2016

----------


## Airicist

PAL-V sneak preview

Published on Jun 30, 2016




> PAL-V releases preview of its commercial flying car model PAL-V LIBERTY

----------


## Airicist

PAL-V Flying Car - the flying experience

Published on Nov 24, 2016

----------


## Airicist

PAL-V customer experience

Published on Dec 23, 2016




> A big milestone for one of our customers as he sees the PAL-V Liberty for the first time and the start of his training at the world's first flying car school in Utah.

----------


## Airicist

"World's first" commercial flying car unveiled at Geneva Motor Show

Published on Mar 13, 2018




> Dutch aircraft manufacturer Pal-V has launched a flying car that can convert from drive to flight mode in under 10 minutes.
> 
> Billed as the "world's first flying car production model", the Pal-V Liberty debuted at the Geneva Motor Show last week.
> 
> Pal-V describes it as "a car that flies" and "a plane that drives." It is certified to fly under the US Federal Aviation Administration and the European Aviation Safety Agency, and also meets standard road-safety requirements.
> 
> The hybrid vehicle has a 200-horsepower engine that can reach driving speeds of up to 160 kilometres per hour (around 100 miles per hour) in nine seconds, and a maximum flying speed of 180 kilometres per hour (approximately 112 miles per hour).
> 
> It accommodates a driver and one passenger, and drivers will need a licence to both fly and drive the roadable aircraft.


""World's first" commercial flying car unveiled at Geneva Motor Show"

by Natashah Hitti
March 13, 2018

----------


## Airicist

PAL-V flying car, world's first flying car production model

Published on Oct 29, 2018




> Inspired by nature, engineered by men and evolved over time, the PAL-V Liberty is a groundbreaking product that inaugurates the age of the Flying Car, the PAL-V Liberty is a marriage between safety and fun, designed to satisfy the most demanding customers.

----------


## Airicist

Article "PAL-V Starts Development of eVTOL Flying Car"

by Alex Kreetzer
April 26, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Let's talk: PAL-V's actual FLYING car hits the road (CES 2021 discussion)

Jan 13, 2020




> The PAL-V Liberty flying car recently got clearance to begin public road testing in the EU. But is it worth the hype? We talk to the company's CEO about the differences between flying cars and VTOL crafts, when we can expect to see the Liberty begin testing on US roads, and why PAL-V thinks it's at the forefront of personal mobility.

----------

